# piranhas with new buddies



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

I really like Giant danios and i hope they survive for they are really quick. I understand that it is a risk and i am willing to take it. Makes them more active anyway. But i really hope they will be ok









Anyways: lets see if i can get this to work.
http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=piranha-with-danios


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

It plays for a sec and thats it


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

i can't even see it, can anyone help? PLEASE.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

FIXED

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=piranha-with-danios
























Post if it works please


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome video Nice big caribes hopefully mine grow that big lol


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

do you have a huge powerhead goin or somethin? it looks like the p's are trying to swim through a huge current


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

The video is not steady moves aroudn does this happen to anyone else or its my comp


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

finally, so i take it my video works







anyways, yes i have 2 and they love to swim in them (peg 1140 and a maxijet 300). Once they tire they go to the bottom and chill and so forth.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> The video is not steady moves aroudn does this happen to anyone else or its my comp
> [snapback]1079289[/snapback]​


do u have more than one open, i found out the hard way. u can only have one putfile open at a time.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great tank. Your pygos are real dark.

IMHO i don't think the danios will last long in that tank. I think you might have better luck with a smaller fish that attracts less attention.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

edited for video to be on the first post....excuse my newbiness to video guys, i'm learning


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

waspride said:


> Great tank. Your pygos are real dark.
> 
> IMHO i don't think the danios will last long in that tank. I think you might have better luck with a smaller fish that attracts less attention.
> [snapback]1079298[/snapback]​


Thanks, only time will tell. I hope my $18.00 worth of danios last at least a good while if they do i will probably add 8 more. For a total of 16


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Tank looks great Edgar







I've tried Danios, Tiger Barbs, Neons and even Tinfoil barbs as dither fish. The Giant Danios lasted the longest, several months. Tiger Barbs lasted a few months. Neons and the tinfoils lasted less then a week :laugh: I like dither fish, they give something for the P's to chase around


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

edcal said:


> Tank looks great Edgar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed.









this is how its worked out for me in the past

tiger barbs (green and albino) = 3 days
red tin foil barbs = 2 days
danios = 2 months
baby malawi cichlids (left over fry after i got rid of my malawi and nobody wanted them) = 
1 week
piranha brothers (juvenile) = 2 days - fuckin' Killer (my red belly)

And the danios were in a temp bin that was no longer than 36". now they are in a 72" legnth tank so it should be easier for them to avoid the p's.....hopefully *crosses fingers* However my pygos have already made many attempts to catch a snack









Hopefully when i get home today there will still be eight of them.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

2 gone already







6 left.....my girlfriend is going to kill me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lol, I had to dispose of some danios for a friend when they were attacking his shell dwellers and speaking from experience they don't work so good. One was in my rhom tank a good two weeks before he decided he was gonna eat him, but at least he had a good tank to play in before he became lunch


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe once they eat a few they will slow down and leave a few alone, because they might not be as annoyed as they were when all of them were in there. You can never know for sure though. Only time will tell.
~Taylor~


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, one jumped out...probably swimming for his life and jumped out the back where the hob filters are.







But on the bright side 5 are still alive and kicking







So there is 5 Giant Danios left


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Well, one jumped out...probably swimming for his life and jumped out the back where the hob filters are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a few of these because they were on sale 3 for 1.99 and my RBP chased and ate each one immediately... but they give a good chase


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I just bought some mollies and giant danios for my tank tonight and half of them are gone.


----------

